# Breaking Olympic news!



## Bill Lins (Feb 27, 2010)

Startling news out of Vancouver this evening- International Olympic  
Committee judges have retracted Bode Miller's third gold medal which  
he won for the US team in the downhill slalom.

Instead, they gave the medal to Barack Obama, correctly pointing out  
that Obama is going downhill much faster than Miller.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 27, 2010)

Hahahhaa +1


----------



## JTM (Feb 27, 2010)

hah.  epic.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 1, 2010)

Hahahaha


----------

